# Glenn Beck Boycott: Censorship or Good Citizenship?



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

So, the number of corporate sponsors that have pulled their advertising dollars from The Glenn Beck Program grew to 20 on Tuesday. Walmart, Best Buy and Travelocity joined the list of companies that, depending on your point of view, should be classified as either responsible corporate citizens or easily bullied cowards. 
Glenn Beck Boycott: Censorship or Good Citizenship? -- Politics Daily

Personally I'm a big fan of Glenn Beck...so I'm interested in this.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Personally I'm a big fan of Glenn Beck...so I'm interested in this.


Glenn Beck, Lou Dobbs, Neil Cavuto, Bill Oreilly......all good in my book.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

+1


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

walmart should have been on that list already


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

Amazing what the media can do. Hopefully it doesn't impact him long term. All he said was what most of us already knew.....


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

How could these companies be considered to be practicing "Good Citizenship?"

Anyway, I have joined the boycott of the advertisers who pulled their time on the Glenn Beck show. It will be difficult to totally avoid Walmart and Best Buy but I am going to do my best. I usually now shop online but sometimes you just can't wait and there are not many options to Worst Buy.

Here is a list of Proctor & Gamble products and one person's (not me) alternatives at Target that saved them a lot of money:

Proctor & Gamble US Products by Category | Global Products A to Z

Air Fresheners
Febreze Air Fresheners

Antiperspirants & Deodorants
Old Spice
Secret

Baby & Child Care
Charmin
Children’s Pepto
Clearblue Easy
Dreft
Luvs
Pampers
Pampers Kandoo
Pampers UnderJams
Puffs

Batteries
Duracell

Body Wash & Soap
Camay
Ivory
Olay
Old Spice
Safeguard
Zest

Colognes
Old Spice

P&G Professional

Cosmetics
CoverGirl
Max Factor

Dish Washing
Cascade
Dawn
Ivory
Joy

Feminine Care
Always
Tampax

Hair Care
Aussie
Head & Shoulders
Herbal Essences
Infusium 23
Pantene

Hair Color
Clairol

Health Care
Align
Braun
Clearblue Easy
Fibersure
Metamucil
Pepto-Bismol
Prilosec OTC
PUR
Vicks

Household Cleaners
Bounty
Febreze Air Fresheners
Mr. Clean
Mr. Clean AutoDry Carwash
Swiffer

Laundry & Fabric Care
Bounce
Cheer
Downy
Dreft
Era
Febreze Air Fresheners
Gain
Ivory
Tide

Oral Care
Braun
Crest
Crest Glide
Crest Whitestrips
Fixodent
Gleem
Scope
Oral-B

Paper Products
Bounty
Charmin
Puffs

Pet Nutrition
Eukanuba
Iams

Prescription Drugs
Actonel
Asacol
Didronel
Enablex
Macrobid
Macrodantin

Prestige Fragrances
BALDESSARINI
BOSS
BOSS SKIN
bruno banani
ESCADA
Ghost
Giorgio Beverly Hills
HUGO
LACOSTE
NAOMI CAMPBELL
PUMA

Shaving
Braun
Gillette Fusion
Gillette M3Power
Gillette SatinCare
Gillette Venus

Skin Care
Braun
Gillette Complete Skincare
Olay

Small Appliances
Braun

Snacks
Pringles


Yesterday, while shopping at Target I substituted the P&G products on my shopping list with a notation of the savings. The 

results:

P&G Product-----------------Alternative---------------Savings

Cascade-75oz/3.99-------Up&Up-75oz/2.89-----------1.10

Dawn-24oz/2.49----------Up&Up-25oz/1.49-----------1.10

Bounce-120/4.99---------Up&Up-120/3.49------------1.50

Tide-64loads/13.99------All-64loads/8.99-------------5.00

Charmin-12rolls/7.59----Angel Soft-12rolls/5.99-----9.11 ***250.5 sq ft---vs---501sq ft (double the sq ft!)

Puffs-3box/5.39---------Kleenex-3box/4.49------------.90

Venus-3ct/6.59----------Noxema-4ct/2.69---------------6.10

Pantene-25.4oz/5.49-----Suave-22.5oz/1.34-----------3.98

Glide-54.7yd/3.54-------Reach-55yd/1.02-------------2.54

Iams-17.5lbs/18.79------Pedigree-20lbs/12.39--------9.08

TOTAL SAVINGS: $40.41

Ounce for ounce, pound for pound, yard for yard, and razor for razor, I saved $40.41 during one shopping trip alone!


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll have to get the list of companies boycotting Glen Beck, so I can boycott them. It is purely amazing how the liberals are totally against free speech all of a sudden. On an another note, Cindy Sheepan is going to the Vineyard to protest the Messiah's Iraq policies. Notice the lack of media overage now compared to when she was in Texas.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

There are (way too) many threads on this on FreeRepublic. Just search on "Beck."

There is also a website:

DefendGlenn.com | Fight the Lies and the Left-Wing Boycott of Glenn Beck

Here is their latest update:

(fair use excerpt - . . . indicate ppritions omitted)



> Color of Change's Phony "Boycott" Continues to Unravel
> WalMart Pulls Its Ads from ALL Talk Shows; Sargentos Too; P&G Denies Pulling Ads
> 
> Following on the heels of yesterday's denial by Best Buy of claims by Color of Change that they pulled their ads from the Glenn Beck program, today 2 more major advertisers denied CoC's take on events.
> ...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Agreed. This is just providing more exposure for Glenn Beck...these advertisers are just going to LOSE money - whereas Beck will be gaining a much bigger audience (those who want to see what he's all about). Personally I'm glad he's on Fox now - it was BS he was on CNN to begin with. He's finally where he belongs.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

"Glenn Beck, Lou Dobbs, Neil Cavuto, Bill Oreilly......all good in my book."

What about Sean Hannity, Rush, Micheal Savage...all are great Americans.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Glenn Beck to Leave Fox News Program*

*Updated: **Glenn Beck* is out at Fox News Channel.

Beck's Mercury Radio Arts and FNC have reached a deal which will see Beck "transition off of his daily program" later in 2011.

Beck's much-reported troubles with the advertising community are believed to play a role in the decision.

Glenn Beck to Leave Fox News Program - TVNewser


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Glen Beck is absolutely nuts but the man is truly patriot and loves this nation


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Re: Glenn Beck to Leave Fox News Program*



cc3915 said:


> *Updated: **Glenn Beck* is out at Fox News Channel.
> 
> Beck's Mercury Radio Arts and FNC have reached a deal which will see Beck "transition off of his daily program" later in 2011.
> 
> ...


Pissed:stomp:Beck is the only TV show I watch on regular basis. WTF!!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd like to personally thank the guy for doing a fantastic job. Besides the Tea Party I believe he and Fox are solely responsible for awakening the sleeping giant.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

7costanza said:


> I'd like to personally thank the guy for doing a fantastic job. Besides the Tea Party I believe he and Fox are solely responsible for awakening the sleeping giant.


 Unfortunately I think the giant that has been awoken is the Spooky dude








You can't tell me pressure from Soros had nothing to do with this.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Isnt his show something like third in ratings? Seems strange to cancel a show that has that high of an audience.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

I may get hammered for this but I don't care for any talking head who IMO is way too far to the right or left. Although I tend to be conservative the Rush/Beck types annoy me almost as much as the Olberman/Maddow commentators. They see EVERYTHING according to the far right/left wing ideology of their respective political party.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

*


BrickCop said:



I may get hammered for this but I don't care for any talking head who IMO is way too far to the right or left. Although I tend to be conservative the Rush/Beck types annoy me almost as much as the Olberman/Maddow commentators. They see EVERYTHING according to the far right/left wing ideology of their respective political party.

Click to expand...

Kinda how i feel. I cant stand beck so i wont be tearing up over this, but that does suck if your a fan.*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Whiskey Tango Foxtwat...


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I like his radio show, I havent really watched the tv show that much. He does lose me when he starts getting to religious though. If I wanted a sermon I would go to church on Sunday morning instead of sleeping in.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> I like his radio show, I havent really watched the tv show that much. He does lose me when he starts getting to religious though. If I wanted a sermon I would go to church on Sunday morning instead of sleeping in.


Amen to that!:teeth_smile:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

If he was a lib the Gov't would give him a nice bail-out...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

so a group called ColorofChange.org doesn't like what Beck said, launches a email campaign and all his sponsors sacrifice him on the alter of political correctness
:tounge_smile:

but Olbermann brings on this nit-wit Garafalo calling conservatives "tea-bagging, racist ********" and corporate America is OK with that ?


----------

